# Sapele - Complimentary Wood Species



## Nature Man (May 4, 2020)

Was wondering if anyone has an idea what wood species would be a good contrast with Sapele for small projects, and/or furniture. Just fishing for ideas. Chuck


----------



## TXMoon (May 4, 2020)

I would say something light. I wish I had a better knowledge of wood to recommend a species.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dmcoffman (May 4, 2020)

Hickory or American Holly?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 4, 2020)

I’d also consider something like Gabon ebony or African Blackwood depending on the project and the budget.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve Smith (May 5, 2020)

African blackwood. Coincidentally, I have a bunch of blackwood sticks for sale. I also have a fair supply of holly, though the lower grade stuff will need some whitening agents.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mlyle (May 30, 2020)

Blackwood sticks ! and what are the sizes of your BW sticks if i may be so bold to ask!!!!
As i am interested and need some for a future turning.


----------



## Steve Smith (May 30, 2020)

most of what I have left are 1-3/8 x 8-10 long


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 31, 2020)

I have a piece of curly Gabon ebony if interested. It's about 26 long by 3" wide and 1" thick as I recall. It has not been surfaced so the curly figure is muted in these photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 31, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I have a piece of curly Gabon ebony if interested. It's about 26 long by 3" wide and 1" thick as I recall. It has not been surfaced so the curly figure is muted in these photos.
> 
> View attachment 188084
> 
> View attachment 188085


Ive never seen gabon ebony with big pores like that, are you sure?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 31, 2020)

Hey Barry. Yes, I'm sure. The photo above was made with the wood in the rough so you really can't see the grain that well. Here is a better shot. I sanded this section and put some water on it to show the wood a bit better. Also, this is a hand-hewn billet. The natives go back into the thick jungle, find an ebony tree, hack it down and hew the bark and sapwood off so they can carry it out with the least amount of weight. As you know ebony is HEAVY and fresh cut ebony is HEAAAVVY. I know I wouldn't want to carry a billet out of a jungle. Here is a link to a photo from Paul's site to compare:
http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/ebony, gaboon/ebony, gaboon 4 s100 plh.htm

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 31, 2020)

I should add that the billet is actually 4" wide but I'm selling it as 3" because there are some season cracks along one edge. And it's 28" long.


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2020)

Pricetag on the Curly Gabon? Chuck


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 31, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Pricetag on the Curly Gabon? Chuck


$65 shipped. For those interested, there are many knife blocks or pistol grips in this piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Jun 10, 2020)

Anything white. Anything black. Walnut,


----------

